# Selling my Motorhome



## TomG (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm taking a break from using a Motorhome and I'm looking to sell my Autosleeper Gatcombe. I intend to sell it privately but where is the best place to do this? Online or through a magazine ? Suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I used "preloved" to sell mine and it whent within a week. Get the premium membership (not expensive) and you can post as many pics as you like. www.preloved.co.uk


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There is always on here, or as most do sell on Ebay, huge audience and price can be either auction or fixed price or auction and set a reserve, or in the classified section. I think people on here have used all options, alot depends on how fast you want to sell it and in what price bracket you are in.

It seems those between £10,000 and £20,000 do the best as many of those are first times. 

Good luck with it, can't believe anyone would want to give the life up  

Mandy


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I`ve just bought my first Motorhome on Ebay. Went and looked at it and came in with a bid 3 seconds before the end . Bit scary as I never bought for cash something so expensive 

Gary


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations Gary....I'm going through the same thing as you....a bit scary for that amount of money!


----------



## Dan_The_Man (May 19, 2008)

gj1023 said:


> I`ve just bought my first Motorhome on Ebay.


We did the same, but when we went to view we haggled a deal there and then. I have to say that ebay seems to be one of the easiest market places to get your sale. The best way to save on seller fees is to start the auction at approx £500 over your minimum sale price, anyone seriously interested will get in touch to view & haggle, plus if anyone actually places a bid the extra £500 will more than cover your fees. The problem with a no reserve auction is that you may sell for a really low price, and the problem with a reserve auction is that no-one knows your reserve and may not bother to try and bid.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

You should try selling via Ebay. When I sold my Autotrail I spent £145 on advertising (split between 8 different companies) and posted it online at 6 different sites - in the end I received 18 enquiries, 1 was from Autotrader, 2 were from motorhomemobi and 15 from Ebay. 

I ended up selling my van to a dealer from Southampton who saw my advert on ebay but approached me directly. I used a classified advert rather than an auction so as not to risk selling it undervalued

Good luck, I hope you get the price you're looking for


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

"We did the same, but when we went to view we haggled a deal there and then. I have to say that ebay seems to be one of the easiest market places to get your sale"


Well the one I won had 70 watchers and no bidders. A dealer up north offered £500 more than my winning bid, before it ended. There was no reserve and the starting price is what I paid. Ducato CI 15 living, 53 plate 9600 miles £16,995


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like eBay is the most popular option  

If you Google - free motorhome classifieds , there are numerous options, if you have time I'd list it on all that you can find.


----------



## TCTB (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi 
We are looking to purchase a VW gatcombe. We need the sleeping above the cab & also require the layout which provides the 3rd seat belt in the back. Hoping to find one which is 2005 or 2004 or 2003. If you are considering selling & have this model please let us know. 
We have been looking at Ebay & also Autotrader. Hope that helps with your selecting where to sell.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

TomG said:


> I'm taking a break from using a Motorhome and I'm looking to sell my Autosleeper Gatcombe. I intend to sell it privately but where is the best place to do this? Online or through a magazine ? Suggestions would be much appreciated.


Hi

We sold our Hymer through EBay, though i found it a bit limited. I created a website that had all the spec and details. I included a lot of photos as well.

When anyone showed an interest, i would email them high resolution pictures of every part/area of the van. This saved any confusion regarding condition etc. This is also helpful if people are travelling a long way

I think the cost of the website was about £30..ish

I still have the website, as i can't find my access code to delete it :roll:

<<Hymer4sale>>

It is also worthwhile creating a email address for contact purposes. Once you are happy that an interested party is serious, you can then give them phone numbers etc.

Expect stupid offers. I was offered a timeshare in Tenerife, a Shogun, Volvo, £10k less than asking price and a whole load of sob stories. 8O 8O

Hope this helps

Doug


----------

